# MICROTOWER DX1000 drivers



## okine4real (Sep 4, 2009)

Please i need the above drive. Please how do i download this drive..


----------



## Jack Hackett (Nov 19, 2006)

I think your just reading the case name/model and not the PC system Brand/make model... Is it by chance a Compaq??? if so look here


----------



## okine4real (Sep 4, 2009)

THANKS FOR YOUR SWIPT REPLY. How do i know the make and model of the motherboard. its a branded pc not a cloned pc. i want to download the LAN CARD DRIVER. sorry to tell you. i run on server 2003 small business


----------



## Jack Hackett (Nov 19, 2006)

Is it a Compaq MicroTower DX1000?
If so use the link in my previous post, it will take you to the drivers support page for that unit


----------



## okine4real (Sep 4, 2009)

server 2003 was not included as part of the operating system. so what do i do????????


----------



## Jack Hackett (Nov 19, 2006)

try the Vista Business drivers


----------



## Jack Hackett (Nov 19, 2006)

Is the LAN port built into the motherboard or a is there a separate PCI LAN card??


----------



## okine4real (Sep 4, 2009)

The lan card is on board. I cant find the lan card under the network drive. So were am i suppose to find the lan card drive???????


----------

